# New Indiana Jones Movie ?



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

With the Release of Indiana Jones and The Kingdom of the Crystal Skull on
May 22 2008...

will the home video release 
also include the First Three Films and Crystal Skull on Blu Ray Disc ?


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Paramount Supports HD DVD so The Films will be on HD DVD ?


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

As you said, Paramount (as of now) is exclusive to HD-DVD.

Will there be a release this year on an HD format for the new film by Christmas, probably.

As for all four in a set, it could happen. It would make sense.

Either way, they aren't going to announce anything related to home video until a little while after the film is released.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

With Lucasfilms planned Star Wars Live Action Series in 2009 maybe 
the release of Star Wars all Six Films, 
on High Def Disc could come sooner rather then later.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Blu Ray.com confirmed THX is working 
on Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull for a Blu Ray release !!!


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

space86 said:


> Blu Ray.com confirmed THX is working
> on Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull for a Blu Ray release !!!


And you believed them?

Small problem - INDY is a Paramount release. Paramount is HD DVD only. of course, Speilberg films are "exempt" from the P/DW switch.

Indy, like Star Wars, is OWNED outright by Lucasfilm. LFL says when/if Indy 4 gets an HD/BD/DVD release.

My guess is no HD for either, unless P/DW dumps HD DVD (unlikely) or goes back to neutral (meaning both formats get it).

If THX is really working on an HD transfer (of a film surely still in post-prod/editing), it may be a "general" HD master, not a "BluRay-specific" one.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

jwebb1970 said:


> And you believed them?
> 
> Small problem - INDY is a Paramount release. Paramount is HD DVD only. of course, Speilberg films are "exempt" from the P/DW switch.
> 
> ...


Do keep in mind that the HD-DVD exclusivity agreement that Paramount signed will not be in force by the time Paramount would be ready to release the INDY films....and there is speculation that Paramount had an "out" clause should Warner go Blu-exclusive.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I thought Warner did recently? Or was that someone else?


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

okietekkie said:


> I thought Warner did recently? Or was that someone else?


You are correct. Warner just did, as did New Line.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok, I am not crazy then!


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Now with the Format War Over will we get All Four Indiana Jones films on 
Blu Ray Disc ?


----------

